
The Airport Chaos Is the Product of Negligence - smacktoward
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/03/coronavirus-lines-airports-show-negligence/608059/
======
aeternum
The article attempts to argue that we should hold other industries, including
airport management to the same extremely high safety standards that airlines
have to face.

I've always thought it interesting to ask if air-travel is too safe. Have we
over-optimized it and could we allocate those resources to areas where they
would provide a larger impact? For example if we did not require a fire-
station at each airport, would we have budget to increase hospital/clinic
funding?

------
forkexec
Flying right now is a monumentally stupid idea. All passenger flights except
repatriation and medical airlift should've been grounded in January. Checking
people's temperature is safety theater accomplishing F-all.

